# post workout meal timing



## Boosley (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand that your supposed intake protein and carbs 30-60 minutes after your workout.  It takes me about 15-20 minutes to get home after a leave the gym, but I see so many people drinking shakes directly after their workout while still in the gym.  My question is that is there any difference in my recovery if I drink a shake 2 minutes after my workout or 25-30 minutes after, as that is how long it takes me to make one after getting home.  Will I see better gains if I drink a shake directly after I workout while at the gym than if I wait 30 minutes or so as I drive home and then put something together to help recover.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 25, 2011)

Drink one immediately BEFORE your workout, then the 30 minute ride home before you drink another won't matter.

Otherwise the difference in recovery is minor, as long as it's within about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 25, 2011)

Boosley said:


> I understand that your supposed intake protein and carbs 30-60 minutes after your workout. It takes me about 15-20 minutes to get home after a leave the gym, but I see so many people drinking shakes directly after their workout while still in the gym. My question is that is there any difference in my recovery if I drink a shake 2 minutes after my workout or 25-30 minutes after, as that is how long it takes me to make one after getting home. Will I see better gains if I drink a shake directly after I workout while at the gym than if I wait 30 minutes or so as I drive home and then put something together to help recover.


 
I typically have my clients start with the below workout protocol. However, it solely depends on the person and his/her stats:

Eat 1.5-2 hours before the workout...example--->1.5 c rice, 8 oz chicken
Immediately PWO: 20gm shake, 40 gm carbs
30 min later: .5 c oats, 20gm whey
1.5-5 hours later: next food meal ...example---->Potatoes, 8 oz 93/7 ground beef or other meat


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2011)

I sometimes train fasted, then just go home to eat. It isn't always as critical as you'd think.


----------



## yerg (Apr 19, 2011)

Built said:


> I sometimes train fasted, then just go home to eat. It isn't always as critical as you'd think.


 Even while bulking??  I have trouble getting enough carbs.  My appitite has been horrible.  Its like every day im forcing myself to eat! uuuggh


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2011)

Bulking it would be even less of a concern, since you're nitrogen-positive by default. That being said, how hard is it to toss some protein powder, creatine and dextrose into a shaker cup to have in the car on the way home?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

yerg said:


> Its like every day im forcing myself to eat! uuuggh


Sounds like you are trying to eat too clean. Don't be afraid to eat some fat calories.


----------



## altheaB (Apr 19, 2011)

This could be a problem. Maybe you should take some vitamins. You may eat some carbohydrate rich foods like noodles, pasta and fruits. That way, it may improve your appetite.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 4, 2011)

PWO 15g EAAs with 35- 50g carbs, 30min later, shake 60g whey or whey and egg, 100g malto/dextrose 50/50 split. 50 min later solid meal. could be tuna, chicken, beef, with my beloved sweet potato.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 4, 2011)

This brings me back to my early years. LOL 

I used to drink my ready made protein drink during my workout. The ones they sell at the gym vending machines. It was great coz I used it to power my workout (this is before the pre-workout drink became popular). But at $3 a bottle at the gym, it got expensive after a while. Then I discovered Myoplex ready to drink shake. I kept that in the freezer at work,  by the time I get to the gym and finish my workout, the bottle was perfectly chilled. But that too, I thought, was getting too expensive. Now, I wised up, I just wait until I get home. Not really a big deal anymore.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 4, 2011)

For a long time I would just eat solid pro/carb meal 1-1.5 hours prior then have 50g whey and a cinnimon raisin bagel immediately after.  Mmmmm


Latley as I'm cutting I'v actually been eating about 2 hours prior, then taking NO Xplode... (Disclamer-I usually rant about why NOT to use this kind of sup but I' sold out and like it)

Then.... about 30 minutes aftet that (after my first working set I start sipping a Maltodextrin/Whey/BCAA Drink(35g/24g/ 5g) throughout my workout.  I try to slowly drink this throughout my workout, then when I get home(about 30 minutes after finish my peri-workout drink) I eat solid food- usually 50 grams of carbs from sweet potatoes or brown rice with 40 gr of protein from fish or chicken.

Been working well for me so far.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2011)

Like Built said, I sometimes train fasted if I am not hungry prior to training. PWO, as soon as I have toweled off a bit and changed my shirt I have the following,

75g whey isolate, 100g dextrose, creatine, glutamine, BCAA's and vitamin C. I mix the shake with water and take the vit c with it.

1-1 1/2 hours after, I have a whole food meal. It depends on appetite, but it's always protein and carbs with a little bit of healthy fat. Last session it was 2 large chicken breasts, a large sweet potato and fish oil caps (5g). I don't buy into the whole fat/carb separation hype, this is what works for me. I then eat my next meal when I am hungry again.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

I drink a post workout shake pretty much straight after I work out then eat a meal about 45minutes after that


----------



## andreaus (Jun 4, 2011)

near enough the same a myself, i read some where that the next nutrient uptake is some where in the region of the 45-50 min area.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the best thing you can do is eat as soon as you can...if it takes you a long time to get home, maybe consider taking a protein bar to have on the way home...otherwise just do your best.


----------

